

Ask HN: Which high-profile startups will be deadpooled next year? - twidlit

Of any startups that got recently funded and frequently written on major blogs, which do you think will be deadpooled next year?
======
no-go-mojo
What's dead-pooling? An exit, sale, liquidation, major pivot?

I am not asking about the concept, but the exact definition. There can be many
combinations of actions you could take to get out of business and or start
something else.

Which unique combinations does this term apply to?

~~~
md1515
Dead-pooling (to me) means the company is closing up shop.

------
md1515
I think Yobongo has some pretty strong traction, but they may add some
features that take another direction.

------
benologist
The ones that got funded recently would probably be more likely to pivot than
die so soon.

------
philipDS
Maybe not deadpooled, but could be pivoting: Yobongo.

~~~
twidlit
Why so? the market heating up?

